# Chargers day



## Charger (Mar 22, 2001)

Finally feeling better, it's been a real bummer. I took a week off a week ago and was to start back last Mon.  Wrong, been sick as a dog but am going back to work tomorrow and plan to go back to the gym Mon.  Can't wait!


----------



## Charger (Mar 25, 2001)

All fired up to start back in the morning! The last few days I have been eating like a horse to regain strength lost while sick, put on a couple pounds even, have to work on that next week also.


----------



## Charger (Mar 26, 2001)

I feel normal again!!!  Great workout today!
Started new routine, I changed my mind from the last one I posted.  I am going with opposite muscle groups.
Chest: DB Flat bench 3 sets
       Inclines on a adjustable bench at the first level on a smith machine x3
       Flies

Back: Seated rows x 3
      Pull ups x 3
      Deads combined with shrugs x 3
Each set taken to failure and stayed in the 8 to 10 range.


----------



## Charger (Mar 28, 2001)

Leg day, man am I sore!  After 2 weeks off and hitting it hard today I am going to pay.  I can't wait till tomorrow, I'll look like I have a cob up my butt. Plan on going in and doing cardio so that should loosen me up some.


----------



## Charger (Mar 30, 2001)

Man am I paying! I don't ever remember my legs being this sore.  Today I worked shoulders/tri's/bi's good work out, just can't walk worth a shit.


----------



## Charger (Jul 16, 2001)

Ok, had one of my best gains yet, went from 225x 7 last week to 225x9 this week then 235x6 Man that fealt really g-o-o-d!!!!!!!!!!

------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## Charger (Jul 23, 2001)

New personal high on deads, 350x2!!

------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## Charger (Jul 30, 2001)

Last day at old gym, glad to be leaving. Ready to start new routine and a new gym.

------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## Charger (Aug 4, 2001)

Great workout! Got there at 6:00Am Sat morning, had the place to myself. Cranked the tunes and kicked butt.
Chest/Shldrs/Tri's
BB Bench 225x8, 235x6, 255x3, 265x1 Had no intention of doing these many sets or weight but it just felt good
Flies 2 sets @ 50x12
Skulls 2 sets @ 115x10
Those are the highlights, not going to post all of it.

------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## Charger (Aug 5, 2001)

Not a very good workout, must be because it's Sun. Back/Bi's

------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## Charger (Aug 26, 2001)

Strange day, I set a new one rep max on bench today, 280. It went easy! 20 pounds to go


------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## Charger (Sep 3, 2001)

Did deads today, first time I hurt my back. Fealt good, kept it lite, 2 sets of 225x10

------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## Charger (Sep 25, 2001)

Forgot to post this last week,290 , 10 to go!


----------

